# Deer Crossing Signs......



## daveomak (Oct 17, 2012)

OK.... put your coffee down........



> > http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/CI8UPHMzZm8?rel=0


----------



## roller (Oct 17, 2012)

Figures....LOL


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 17, 2012)

People never cease to amaze me!!!!!!!


:icon_eek:


~Martin


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 17, 2012)

You just can't fix stupid


----------



## linguica (Oct 17, 2012)

Sounds like another blonde joke.


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Oct 17, 2012)

If that was not a prank call, I can not even fathom how dumb that person is. The best part is the stunned silence of the radio host when she asks him "Wouldn't you agree?"  It is a 4 second pause of dead air.  They had to be thinking "How dumb is this woman?"


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 17, 2012)

I hope this woman was not allowed to have children...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I almost fell out of my chair when she said "They can direct the deer anywhere they want just by moving the sign"


----------



## rubbin butts (Oct 17, 2012)

*What I want to know is how they train the deer to read and obey the signs!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*Could not help myself.*


----------



## boykjo (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't get it....Whats the joke.......................


----------



## daveomak (Oct 17, 2012)

I thought it was my niece....  sometimes she thinks like that...


----------



## brdprey (Oct 17, 2012)

here is the worst part.......they vote. and breed


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 18, 2012)

" Stupid is as Stupid does, sir "...JJ


----------

